# Seneca County (or visinity of)



## baseknox (May 1, 2013)

Any one having any luck in or around Seneca county? I've only found ten so far. Today I found a yellow out side of work that was so fresh it was almost white....and super heavy for only being about 3" tall. Believe it or not,...the most trouble I am having is finding some one to go with me!


----------

